# just a question.. group discussion



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I was wondering not because of personal reasons or experience but I was wondering what would happen with high salinity to corals and fish? I seen this question being asked on a few other sites (mostly american sites) and was just curious as to what you thought.. There has been mixed answers so I figured I would post it here to see what people have experienced or what would happen in this situation!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

General
- Higher osmotic pressure
- Less dissolved oxygen

Fish
- Metabolism has to work harder
- No problem with lower salinity

Coral
- Slower growth
- Can tolerate higher salinity but not lower


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

as Dax said.

Depends on how high but overall it is stressful on fish so if there are other factors causing them stress it can be the straw. 

My understanding is that too high or too low and the fish will eventually suffer organ failure. Low salinity is of course often used as a tool when working with fish.


----------

